# Ceiling cat now has competition...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

...ceiling gecko!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ha nice man,,,


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice looking crestie


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is one of my first two that I got last december. The reddish colour is really starting to come in now. I can only hope that it gets even more red and that more of the dalmation spotting continues.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i love the dalmation morphs


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If I stay with cresties I actually want to get into high contrast harley morphs. And ones with pinstripes to boot. But the dalmations are pretty cool... There's someone here in Canada who is working towards large spot red dalmations. (Very large spotting, red in colour.) Those will be amazing if ever produced. It'll still be a couple years before it happens, for sure.

Cresties are so variable in what they produce. It's not like with snakes where you can reasonably guess... I guess it comes with cresties being so new to the pet trade! (Introduced in 1994, I think.)


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

that a great pic man


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i know someone that breeds them and once he gets another litter ill be getting some babies off him


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well - I don't know if I'd call them litters. Cresties generally only lay two eggs at a time. I don't even know if that qualifies as a clutch, haha. Still tho - I like them. I'm hoping to expand my set-up and collection over the summer.

I've decided to go mainly exoterra terrariums for the ease, simplicity and look... I'm getting another 24x18x24, two 18x18x24, three more 12x12x18 and another 12x12x12 for about $300 (used) so that'll be sweet. Then I just gotta work on getting some more 12x12x12 to raise the babies in and some 18x18x18 to house my males in when it's not time to breed. (About 3 months out of the year.)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

sounds like a plan to me


----------

